# Health cover



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have just been given a job (hoorah!!), I have my social security no, (and all the other docs), What I would like to know is how and what do I do to register at doctors, I'm currently covered with a E106 ( full cover for 2 yrs), but now I probably don't need it.. Do I have to get one of those cards from the SS or apply somewhere else, I'm a bit lost so any help please.

Thanks
Fred


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You go to the health centre (on the corner by super sol), taking your ss certificate, passport, NIE/padron certificate, proof of address and your E106 forms - AND PHOTO COPIES OF ALL OF THEM!! and the lady in there will register you!!!! I dont think they do the cards anymore, I didnt get one. The SS certificate is it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good for you Sñr Fred.
Now just hang on to that job and don't let it blow away!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We did get a card eventually, but it took a year!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We have cards they took about 6 months to come.


----------



## liudic (Sep 28, 2011)

i got mine after about two weeks in barcelona. and I was able to get free medical care before the card arrived also when i injured my arm.


----------

